# How can I print my passwords - Norton Identity Safe



## MissDaizy (Aug 3, 2004)

Norton is about to expire. Thank God! I have Windows XP. I want to print out all of my password info contained in the identity safe. How is this done?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't you write them down?

Or, perhaps take a screenshot?

To take a screenshot,

1- Hit the Printscreen key on your keyboard. This will copy your entire screen to the clipboard. Hitting ALT + Printscreen will only copy the active window.

2- Open Paint.

3- Select Edit.

4- Click on Paste.

5- Select File.

6- Click on Save As...

7- Save your screenshot as a JPEG file.


----------



## MissDaizy (Aug 3, 2004)

Phantom010 said:


> Can't you write them down?
> 
> Or, perhaps take a screenshot?
> 
> ...


I have several - perhaps 100 - to sit and open each card (in the Norton Program) in an active window - then write each and every detail down seems counter productive. Print screen will only print one opened card at a time. I should prefer all the passwords on a single sheet of paper.

So I am assuming that you are telling me there is no other way to collect my Norton Identity passwords into a spread sheet or list.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

100 passwords for what???

Read:

http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-360/Export-Identity-Safe-Password-List/td-p/137812


----------



## MissDaizy (Aug 3, 2004)

For each and every site I have to long in to - same as this one. Do you use or have you used Norton Identity Safe?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No, but did you try the suggestions in that link?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If it's Firefox and passwords for websites then look in Firefox profile folder for *signons3* for FF3 or signons2 for FF2 or signons for FF1.


----------



## MissDaizy (Aug 3, 2004)

Norton says it cant be done. Other posts from customers show they are irritated they cannot access their personal data for print out until expiration date. I'll get back to you because if there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## MissDaizy (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you but it's Norton Identity Safe running on Windows XP.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try this 
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20100120125712EN&ln=en_US
once it has been exported to a csv version, it can be opened in excell or any othe rspread sheet & printed from there


----------

